# Mosquitos



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been getting eaten alive by these little buggers lately. I've noticed that there seems to be more swarms and larger swarms than the last few years and the bites are worse too (bigger welts that last longer). I heard that there is a new more aggressive species of mosquito that's been taking hold here in the US... Maybe this is the cause.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I found out a little more information. Apparently mosquito eggs can survive years during draughts and be brought out of dormancy when there is sufficient water for hatching. The draught in the Midwest over the previous few years led to millions of eggs being laid but not hatched. This years increase in rain allowed those waiting eggs to be hatched, which lead to more mosquitos. In addition, Missouri has over fifty different species of mosquito including the Culex Pipien (common house mosquito)


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have many mosquitos (knock on wood).

I know people that swear by these things.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/ThermaCELL174-Mosquito-Repellent-150-Olive-Drab-Appliance/1220217.uts

Even the reviews at Cabela's show it to work.
564 out of 601(94%)reviewers would recommend this product to a friend


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Often if their population has been low for a few years it takes some time for their predators to catch up. We had a terrible time with mosquitoes last year, this year there are more bats, dragonflies, little frogs, swallows and martins than I have seen in ages


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

When we have a big hatch, I use a gas fired fogger. Hit the bush's good an the grass. I do it on a fairly calm night so it hangs around a spell. Generally keeps em in check. Also, try not ta give em a place ta lay them eggs. Old tires with water be real bad an ifin ya got a fountain er pond ya can treat that water so it kills em to. Just be carefull what ya use, some a that stuff be perty nasty.

There also be lots a plants that be a natural bug repellent, wouldn't hurt ta plant some a them to.

Fer bites, ya can try some tea tree oil.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mosquitos are favorable to dark clothing, sweet fragrances, body temp,carbon dioxide, lactic acid, perspiration.
Natural Repellents .
•Citronella Oil 
•Lemon Eucalyptus Oil 
•Cinnamon Oil 
•Castor Oil 
•Rosemary Oil 
•Lemongrass Oil 
•Cedar Oil 
•Peppermint Oil 
•Clove Oil 
•Geranium Oil 
•Possibly Oils from Verbena, Pennyroyal, Lavender, Pine, Cajeput, Basil, Thyme, Allspice, Soybean, and Garlic 
Keep in mind that 'natural' does not automatically imply 'safe'. Many people are sensitive to plant oils, so don`t just seat naked at the front porch coated 
in Cedar Oil smoking a cigar and think you`ll be safe.:laugh:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Mosquitos are favorable to dark clothing, sweet fragrances, body temp,carbon dioxide, lactic acid, perspiration.
> Natural Repellents .
> •Citronella Oil
> •Lemon Eucalyptus Oil
> ...


Depends on how long I beena sippin on the jug!:rofl:


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 9, 2011)

I have used a predawn small fire to cover my scent for years before hunting. I get a small fire going then toss on some green fresh cut cedar limbs they smoke like you are burning tires. Stand in the smoke for several mins. Once you are done stamp out the fire with you boots. If you are gonna be out past lunch you need to redo it. Not a good as a nice deet shower but its better than nothing.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Mosquitos are favorable to dark clothing, sweet fragrances, body temp,carbon dioxide, lactic acid, perspiration.
> Natural Repellents .
> Citronella Oil
> Lemon Eucalyptus Oil
> ...


I don't have issues at my residence but when I'm at work I have to wear a wool blend navy blue uniform and I sweat a ton. plus I have no control over where I am sent so Im often around unkept yards with trash and places for them to breed.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I just have my brother stand next to me and he gets all the bites.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ras1219como said:


> Well I found out a little more information. Apparently mosquito eggs can survive years during draughts and be brought out of dormancy when there is sufficient water for hatching. The draught in the Midwest over the previous few years led to millions of eggs being laid but not hatched. This years increase in rain allowed those waiting eggs to be hatched, which lead to more mosquitos.


Good to know - I was wondering. We really have an increase in our area, too. Glad I bought a lot of bug spray on sale at the end of last year's season - been using it like crazy this summer (and I hate repellent). I don't know about your location, but we do also have an influx of non-native mosquitos, I forget what they're called but they're from China and remind me of a zebra. They are persistent boogers and amazingly plentiful.



cnsper said:


> I just have my brother stand next to me and he gets all the bites.


Ha. Not a fan of this method, because in my family I'm the one that gets all the bites.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

The striped ones from China are Asian Tiger Mosquitos


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

heard recently that teh scent of alchohol being sweated atracts them. Beer drinkers are more likely to get mosquito bites than tea toteleers.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ras1219como said:


> The striped ones from China are Asian Tiger Mosquitos


Those are the ones! Persistent buggers.

GM, I've read that, too. But I haven't had a drink in I don't know how long, and they still bite me like crazy. My mama always said it's because I'm so sweet - but when they're buzzing all around and biting me to death, I don't feel so sweet.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

They are HORRIBLE around here this year. I generally don't get bothered by them too much. The misses gets bit by every mosquito within 5 miles. This year I've been getting tore up by these stupid things. The poor misses practically baths in bug spray before going out. 

I read somewhere a long time ago that 1 drink bottle half full of water can breed 5-6000 mosquitos over a season. I think that's right. Can't seem to find the article I read. 

We had a class at church and the pastor asked us if we could ask God one question, what would it be. 50% answered "Why mosquitos?"


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, stop picking on my buddies! 

You have to admit, mosquitos are definitely survivalists... they've been around alot longer than people.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm having great luck with the mosquito barrier (garlic oil). As long as the kids don't roll in the grass - otherwise they smell like little Italians. 

Culex, I was waiting to see what you would say....


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

drfacefixer said:


> I'm having great luck with the mosquito barrier (garlic oil). As long as the kids don't roll in the grass - otherwise they smell like little Italians.
> 
> Culex, I was waiting to see what you would say....


Yeah, I figured I had to add something. 

Then again the little buggers love to feast on me. It makes gardening a challenge although with long sleeves, pants and a head/hat net you all but eliminate their bites. I also find certain times of the day are better for working outside with minimal attcks from them.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

CulexPipiens said:


> Yeah, I figured I had to add something.
> 
> Then again the little buggers love to feast on me. It makes gardening a challenge although with long sleeves, pants and a head/hat net you all but eliminate their bites. I also find certain times of the day are better for working outside with minimal attcks from them.


I was talking to some AD friends today. they routinely take garlic pills during field excersizes to discourage the mosquitoes. 
Im usually in the same boat as you. Long sleeves, long pants and I wish I had a netting hat. That might have come in useful when I removed a hornet nest from the attic. The snow boarding pants/parka did.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

drfacefixer said:


> ...and I wish I had a netting hat. That might have come in useful when I removed a hornet nest from the attic. The snow boarding pants/parka did.


http://www.amazon.com/Camouflage-Mo...d=1376613378&sr=8-1&keywords=head+bug+netting

Just search on 'head bug net' on Amazon for more choices.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have all kinds of bug proof clothing, don't use it much but I have lots. What I have used quite a bit is the baseball style caps that have a really fine mesh that can tuck up inside so you can wear it like a regular hat or pull the net down and it keeps out even the tiny bugs. I have even used them with my bees.

















Btw, I bought a bunch of these on clearance too, got to be the best advertising picture ever


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems last year was worse then this year around dfw. We've had a few West Nile cases but not nearly as bad as last season. Got a bit worried I was prepping for the wrong problems!


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

They love cologne, and perfumes so quit wearing it. I have never worn it except once and a while I get very few bites each year. I spend lots of time outside.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Webeable I don't wear any type of fragrance while I am working. I still get bitten.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

webeable said:


> They love cologne, and perfumes so quit wearing it.


Can't quit wearing something you don't already wear.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

zracer7 said:


> Seems last year was worse then this year around dfw. We've had a few West Nile cases but not nearly as bad as last season. Got a bit worried I was prepping for the wrong problems!


I sub in with a 13 year old West Nile encephalitis patient & I go nuts with DEET now. Devastating disease. Our DEET stash will never be too big.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> I sub in with a 13 year old West Nile encephalitis patient & I go nuts with DEET now. Devastating disease. Our DEET stash will never be too big.


Yeah a heavy supply of "OFF!" will be included in my preps. Anyone have a clue how long they can be stored and still be effective?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

zracer7 said:


> Yeah a heavy supply of "OFF!" will be included in my preps. Anyone have a clue how long they can be stored and still be effective?


I have used canisters of bug spray that were kept in a closet for a few years. They still worked fine but I'm not sure about long term storage.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cowboyhermit, I bought a few of the ones similar to the last picture. We use them as our mushroom hunting bags. Heard one time that you're supposed to use a holey bag so that the mushroom spores can fall out while you're walking around.

Any of you that get eaten up by mosquitos eat a lot of bananas? I read that if you eat a banana everyday, you will be the one that gets eaten by bugs.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

zracer7 said:


> Yeah a heavy supply of "OFF!" will be included in my preps. Anyone have a clue how long they can be stored and still be effective?


No scientific data here, just personal experience. The stuff we've been using this summer is several years old (4-5), and it still makes a big, big difference. We've never been big on using repellent before, and it can be a hard habit to establish, but this year it's been necessary.

I stock up on repellent at the end of the season when it goes in the clearance aisle (or equivalent), and mark the year on the product with a sharpie. Kinda figured that in the event of an emergency (SHTF, local or national), we'd be spending more time outdoors and would need it. Now we're starting to rotate through our stock.

I also figure it's a good idea to learn the herbal bug repellants in case of SHTF.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> Cowboyhermit, I bought a few of the ones similar to the last picture. We use them as our mushroom hunting bags. Heard one time that you're supposed to use a holey bag so that the mushroom spores can fall out while you're walking around.
> 
> Any of you that get eaten up by mosquitos eat a lot of bananas? I read that if you eat a banana everyday, you will be the one that gets eaten by bugs.


The mushrooms will keep better too, if you have ever seen a plastic bag filled with mushrooms left in the sun for a little while


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Make a very attractive habitat for mosquitoes to lay their eggs in... Like an old stock tank or wading pool with various moss and twigs in it.

Keep it stocked with the cheapest fish you can find that will live in it.

All the larvae will get eaten.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Try fabric softener dryer sheets. I use small safety pins, cut a sheet in several pieces and pin them on top of my head, back chest and shoes. Everyone should have safety pins around of different sizes.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I buy 100 mosquito dunks every spring and put them in the house gutters and low areas. http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/bti-mosquito-dunks-p-323.html?, have five bat houses on the property, and make sure all breading areas are drained. My mosquito problem has much improved.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

zimmy said:


> I buy 100 mosquito dunks every spring and put them in the house gutters and low areas. http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/bti-mosquito-dunks-p-323.html?, have five bat houses on the property, and make sure all breading areas are drained. My mosquito problem has much improved.


Bat houses....yikes! I have a thing about bats (okay it's a phobia). I'm good with snakes, spiders, any other creepy crawly but I don't do bats. Gives me the willies just thinking about those creatures.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought citronella plants although the mosquitoes were not bad this year. They work if you rub then on yourself, but otherwise they provide no protection. I am drying some leaves to see if burning it will help over a larger area.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> I bought citronella plants although the mosquitoes were not bad this year. They work if you rub then on yourself, but otherwise they provide no protection. I am drying some leaves to see if burning it will help over a larger area.


I dunno.... Wife bought Dr. Mercola's bug spray .... smells nice but does NOTHING to repel mosquitoes!!

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Mercola-BUG-OFF-Spray/dp/B001GFMDGM


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I dunno.... Wife bought Dr. Mercola's bug spray .... smells nice but does NOTHING to repel mosquitoes!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Mercola-BUG-OFF-Spray/dp/B001GFMDGM


Most of Dr. Mercolas stuff does nothing but make him money. It doesn't tend to hurt people which is good, but the way it's merchandised it doesn't have to prove any efficacy either.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Putting a few drops of olive oil in any container that holds water is a safe way to control mosquitoes. Their larvae need to breath at the surface, and can't breath through the oil sheen. The oil breaks down over time and needs to be reapplied.

Here's a picture of what I remember a Louisiana Mosquito looking like.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

k0xxx said:


> Putting a few drops of olive oil in any container that holds water is a safe way to control mosquitoes. Their larvae need to breath at the surface, and can't breath through the oil sheen. The oil breaks down over time and needs to be reapplied.
> 
> Here's a picture of what I remember a Louisiana Mosquito looking like.


im gonna try the oil or the fish next time. I was adding drops of bleach to a bucket full of larvae yesterday just for fun. I thought it would take just a few drops to kill them. Boy was I wrong. I ended up with a bucket full of water I was scared to dump on the grass in fear that it would kill a good 10ft of soil. The little bastardos were still swimming around. But they didn't do so well on the concrete.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've tried multiple traps, the only thing I've found that works consistently is deet products. 

I used the yeast fueled traps and they did nothing.


----------

